# Need some advice from the crew.



## brmurray (Nov 3, 2010)

Looking at the Bass Pro Shops baitcaster. Any of you guys have anything to say about the JM gold series vs the JM signature series? Thanks for your input!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 3, 2010)

I always thought they were on the heavy side for such an expensive reel. Some don't find it important, but its one of the first things I look for in a baitcaster.

If you decide to get either of them, wait until the spring when the go on sale. Most of the BPS reels get discounted pretty heavily around between the xmas sales and the spring fishing classic.


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a JM Signature series and I love it. it is my second favourite reel next to my Shimano Calais DC, which costs about 5 times more than the JM! It has a very similar look and feel to the Shimano (but without the digital braking system) for a much lower price.

I'm planning to get a second JM Signature next season for my crankbait rod. I think the JM is simply the best reel you can get at that price. I highly recommend it.

P.S. - I am not sure, but I think the JM Signature is made for BPS by Quantum.


----------

